# drivers para sony vaio PCG-8V1L



## NICOLASJR (Jun 19, 2008)

Gracias ,..necesito todos los drivers para este laptop SONY VAIO PCG-8V1L..podrian ayudarme ? en la pagina oficial no los encontré .....por su ayuda 1000 gracias


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hola y bienvenidos a TSF vaya al sitio de soporte de sony ANSD introduzca el número de serie de su portátil esta ayuda shpould obtener los controladores en el número de serie se encuentra en una pegatina en la base de la computadora portátil


http://support.vaio.sony.eu/computing/vaio/index.aspx?l=en_GB


----------



## NICOLASJR (Jun 19, 2008)

mil gracias,....solo que para este modelo ni en la pagina oficial están


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hola que es el sitio oficial brindarle introduzca su número de serie que se deben dirigir a la página correcta para sus conductores.
puede haber un sitio para los usuarios españoles a través de páginas de Sony Europa


----------

